# Poor Dash



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Look what I found one morning last month. This stick wedged between his teeth. Don't know how long it had been there. It has happened to Blaze twice, but those times it was obvious as she would not eat. Dash gave no complaints and was eating just fine with the stick stuck in there. Having this problem with Blaze before it is not unusual for me to do a mouth check now and then. I just happened to do one of those routine checks of Dash's mouth and saw it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Good grief

and great save


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! It's amazing that Dash didn't complain to you about it... What a trooper! And like Rudy said, great save!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow - great example for the need of regular, mouth, pads, toes and ear checks! With these busy guys you never know what you might find wedged into some nook or cranny! Glad you found it when you did and I'm sure Dash was appreciative as well


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am surprised he wasn't slobbering all over the place. 

Nice find!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Poor Dash, good you for finding it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Too good John. Bailey did that once when he was about 10 months old. I rushed him to the vet as I thought he was having an epileptic attack. 

The vet tech came into the lobby, calmly opened Bailey's mouth and produced a stick just like that one. 

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looks like an Orthodontic appliance.. People pay thousands for that. 

But Dash not complaining at all is amazing. Poor little guy. 
Even more amazing... Waited waited until you found the camera.


----------

